
Over 1M T-Mobile customers' data breached - mehrdadn
https://www.t-mobile.com/customers/6305378822
======
rvz
> We take the security of your information very seriously...

I am trying to read this with a straight face. Perhaps T-Mobile was just
waiting for their turn to get breached.

> with your prepaid service account, including name and billing address (if
> you provided one when you established your account), phone number, account
> number, rate plan and features, such as whether you added...

So your personal identifiable information has been accessed by the attackers?
Fraudsters can now link my data from another breach and get my detailed phone
number information. Jolly Good /s

There you have it folks, nothing more than just sitting rubber ducks with your
data.

~~~
ratsmack
>We take the security of your information very seriously

Isn't that getting to be a little bit of a cliché to the point of insulting
ones intelligence?

